# Help! I trimmed my puppies faces....



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

and they look horrible! Then I read never to cut anything except the hair around their paws according to the AKC!!!

Are there any quick lessons for trimming hair around their eyes? All my friends said they couldn't see their eyes...and now their faces are so beautiful but I don't want them to look like they got a chop job!

Help a novice Havanese owner, please?


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't worry, it's not the end of the world... hair grows back.  Anyway, do the same thing you would do if you had royally messed up your own hair - go to a professional. Take them to a good groomer who can clean up the cut as much as possible; after that, all you can do is wait. Oh, and don't worry about what AKC says about the cut you choose to keep them in unless you plan on showing them. However, Havanese tend to have sensitive skin and their hair keeps them warm so try not to cut too close. Next time, read and do some research before you chop and you'll be fine.


----------



## descha (Jul 3, 2009)

That's what I get for listening to friends whine about them not being able to see. They are boys so no frilly bows for them. They are just the cutest and they still are. I did look at some photos of pups that had been clipped. So I did do some research...just not enough.


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm sure it looks just fine for your first time - from what I've heard, trimming your pups is a lot harder than it seems. I know that there are several books and videos for people who are trying to learn to self-groom. It'll be a fun challenge for you and definitely money saving. Maybe you should send your friends a bill from the groomer you take your dogs to for a fix-up lol. If it makes you feel any better, I can't even trim my own split ends.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I trim Pixies hair around the eyes and nose myself (I groom her myself). It's trial and error for sure. I just mimicked what her groomer did and it looks fine to me. Just be extra careful with scissors around the eyes. Use the ones with rounded tips. 
I scissor her coat now and it's not bad!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Descha,
thats if you're showing or planning on showing? were you?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Descha, some people on here trim the hair around the eyes but a lot of us don't! There is that awkward period where the hair sticks straight up, but if you can live through it (a lot of us do! - I used to push it down all the time, LOL) I personally prefer when you just let it grow out. Eventually it *will* stay down by itself, I promise.

Keep in mind, though, that if you let it grow back out now your Hav will get very watery eyes as the hair will rub into their eyes until it grows out enough not to do that. Or you can always keep it trimmed if you want too.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hairs grows................but too slow sometimes. If you can't live with your trim, I would suggest taking them to a groomer and go from there. 

Just be aware......lots of Hav owners do not like what the groomers do (grooming) to their Havs (Cutting the hair too short). So, just be prepared.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I kind of LOVE bows on both boys and girls))

This is two of my boys with their hair up in different ways....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't worry, the hair will grow out and you will learn by trial and error. If you can find a good groomer and if s/he allows you to watch them work, you can learn just by observing. My breeder teaches her pet owners about grooming and trimming, perhaps, you can check with yours. 

Karin, your dogs are beautiful. I love their soft silky coats.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

karin117 said:


> I kind of LOVE bows on both boys and girls))
> 
> This is two of my boys with their hair up in different ways....


Karin, your dogs are soo gorgeous!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you
My black boy is only 9 mounts on the picture...my future star I hope...
Here like he look now, 10.5 mounts. You can see the frizzy puppycoat...on it way out...


----------

